# Slinging my Swiss K31



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows about slings for the K31. I was wandering around online the other night and saw something about a special piece you need to put on it to attach a sling, and apparently they are hard to come by. Is this true, or can I just add a sling with what is available on the stock already?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You talking about the swivel for the buttstock? Samco sells them with a sling: http://www.samcoglobal.com/rifles.html

http://www.rollanet.org/~stacyw/swiss_k31_sling.htm


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

